
Cat confirmed infected and symptomatic with Covid19 by officials in Belgium/EU - Cantbekhan
https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-news/102984/coronavirus-belgium-reaches-7284-confirmed-cases/
======
Cantbekhan
“Recently, the veterinary medicine faculty in Liège reported that a
coronavirus infection has been diagnosed in a cat. The cat lived with her
owner, who started showing symptoms of the virus a week before the cat did,”
said Van Gucht.

“We want to stress that this is an isolated case. Additionally, in this case,
we are talking about a human-to-animal transmission, not the other way around.
The risk of animal-to-human transmission, is very small,” he added.

Edit (update): [https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-
news/1030...](https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-
news/103003/coronavirus-belgian-woman-infected-her-cat/)

"The animal lived in close contact with its owner, and started showing
symptoms a week after the woman did. “The cat had diarrhoea, kept vomiting and
had breathing difficulties. The researchers found the virus in the cat’s
faeces,” he added."

------
brainthomson808
seriously cats now

